
Ask HN: Where is the days most interesting tech posts? - aaronaarzelbart
Techmeme is always primarily about Facebook, google, Apple and Microsoft.<p>Where is a summary of the most interesting posts (news or general blog posts, product updates, startups etc)?
======
akoria
slashdot.org arstechnica.com wired.com techdirt.com engadget.com
techcrunch.com

~~~
akoster
All of the above +HN, for me

